# LIGHTless by STRING AUDIO - Playthrough & Overview



## Thorsten Meyer (Aug 29, 2017)

*LIGHTless by STRING AUDIO* is a unique Omnisphere 2 expansions. LIGHTless is a sample library using new samples compared to many many other libraries which are patches only and do not come with new sampled content. LIGHTless includes 2.4 GB samples which are a huge amount of content for an Omnisphere 2 extension. 

All included samples for LIGHTless has been created by STRING AUDIO and is based on new original content, recorded and modified by STRING AUDIO.






STRING AUDIO has done a fabulous job when it comes to the included samples and sound design crafts. The result is an incredible library of hybrid, organic signature patches, and multis that delivers a new palette of sounds freshness in your music productions. STRING AUDIO did send me a review copy which I could play with: My first impression was "extremely impressive, wonderful, scary. Well done."

Installation is easy, you simply within the Utility menu select to install ".omnisphere" and browse to the location where you unzipped the downloaded file. You get an information window where you need to select ok and when finished (can take a while depending on your system) you receive a final window with the information what was installed.








*LIGHTless includes:*


2.4 GB of brand new String Audio signature samples exclusively produced for Omnisphere 2 engine
331 Soundsources
332 Patches
106 Multis
1 click easy installation
Require Omisphere 2.3 or above (sold separately by Spectrasonics)






*PRICING:*
Intro price ends September, 12th 79$ - regular price 99$. You can http://www.stringaudio.com/lightless?tracking=593254cb9ed9b (purchase LIGHTless here) (Affiliate Link) for two weeks at a reduced price.


----------



## Vastman (Sep 10, 2017)

Thorsten... were you just picking up the audio with a microphone thru your speakers?? Sounds like shit!!! Please don't do that again... really makes things sound poor quality. NOT fair to the library, which is amazing...


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 10, 2017)

Yeah... it appears you have exported your video in Mono.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 11, 2017)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Yeah... it appears you have exported you video in Mono.


What happened was that I did upgrade to ScreenFlow 7 in August. For a period of time recordings have been in Mono, a youtube viewer pointed that out and I fixed it then.


----------

